# How much on screen time you guys getting?



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

I've been only hitting 2-2.5 hours with 3g on the whole tike
How much are you guys getting?what kernel and rom?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

~3 to 3.5 hours. Liquid/Imoseyon. MANY factors have to do with battery life & screen time though.

Edit: That's with 14 to 16 hours of battery life


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

That's sick. I'm using Franco nightly 162. Maybe I should try lean with liquid. Which lean kernel are you on? 3.7 stable or 180 or 230


----------



## evilkokonut (Aug 11, 2011)

I was getting 3-3.5 on wifi most of the time with the 2100mah battery. That was on AOKP M5 and glados 1.31


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

KayC94 said:


> That's sick. I'm using Franco nightly 162. Maybe I should try lean with liquid. Which lean kernel are you on? 3.7 stable or 180 or 230


I've been getting that from 3.4.0 to 3.7.0. I'm currently testing his beta tho. Like I said tho, MANY factors effect battery life tho. I'll update my signature with my settings again for everyone. Just give me a couple minutes.

Edit: Changed my my mind... I'm start a battery thread to keep everything I do for battery life updated. I'll put a link in my signature.


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

On Liquid with Franco's kernel I typically get between 3 and 4 hours screen on with the stock battery. If I really need it to last, I can squeeze 6 hours out of it.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I shoot for 2-2.5 and I'm happy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I've been getting that from 3.4.0 to 3.7.0. I'm currently testing his beta tho. Like I said tho, MANY factors effect battery life tho. I'll update my signature with my settings again for everyone. Just give me a couple minutes.
> 
> Yeah I get you I'm either texting
> On chrome. Or Facebook when o use my phone. Mostly web surfing not too many games. And auto brightness.
> ...


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

This is with miui.android 5.18.
Mostly wifi, with about 3 hours of 3g

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Edit: sorry for the huge photos lol


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

KayC94 said:


> That's sick. I'm using Franco nightly 162. Maybe I should try lean with liquid. Which lean kernel are you on? 3.7 stable or 180 or 230


There you go sir!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26383-my-vzw-gnex-settings-for-battery-life-thread/


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

zwade01 said:


> This is with miui.android 5.18.
> Mostly wifi, with about 3 hours of 3g
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic, but do you have a linky to those sofkeys? they look sweet!


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Off topic, but do you have a linky to those sofkeys? they look sweet!


If I'm not mistaken, they're the default MIUI softkeys.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

russphil said:


> If I'm not mistaken, they're the default MIUI softkeys.


Correct

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

What kernel you using?


----------



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)

ummm I dont know whats wrong with your devices but I'm satisfied with my battery life, and btw here's my personal record with 2 hours 37 mins screen-on time with wifi turned on.


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

^^^
7 days with all those wake locks? I don't think so...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)

Syndicate0017 said:


> ^^^
> 7 days with all those wake locks? I don't think so...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


give me your adress to send you my phone, you can have it for a week, and maybe then you wont think I'm a liar.....

PS. I'm going to drop by and re-position all your furniture while you're sleeping !


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

m.alkhalel said:


> give me your adress to send you my phone, you can have it for a week, and maybe then you wont think I'm a liar.....
> 
> PS. I'm going to drop by and re-position all your furniture while you're sleeping !


I'm game. Most of the time I wouldn't bother, but if you're claiming 100% honesty I'll play. 7 days with network most of the time, a real lack of wifi, and your phone was awake ~80% of the time..?

No, just no.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> I'm game. Most of the time I wouldn't bother, but if you're claiming 100% honesty I'll play. 7 days with network most of the time, a real lack of wifi, and your phone was awake ~80% of the time..?
> 
> No, just no.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Dude that's not the first i get such results , go to franco's thread in gnex forum in xda and search for my name -.-' , here's a quote anyway :



m.alkhalel said:


> im getting alot of wakelocks on 143 and relatively worse battery life comparing to 142, gonna try 151 now and i hope it helps with the damn wakelock. PS THX for your great work =)


and about the wakelocks , there were kernel related, even though the device is awake most of the time it doesn't use battery, anyway its fixed now with the new nightlies.....
And I'm sure if you knew me, you'd delete your last line.


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Black ice kangorade 36, Imo 3.7 exp3 230, interactive gov 230-1200, no undervolting, no leantweaks about 60% wifi, 40% 3g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reKon (Feb 7, 2012)

gnex0422 said:


> Black ice kangorade 36, Imo 3.7 exp3 230, interactive gov 230-1200, no undervolting, no leantweaks about 60% wifi, 40% 3g
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Auto brightness?


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

No, on about 40%

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lippstuh (Dec 1, 2011)

LTE battery life is much shorter than the GSM GNex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

R u on gsm?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

With GSM Gnex / AOKP B37 / Franco Kernel I get between 3 to 4 hours of screen time. Have a look at this:

http://rootzwiki.com...page__hl__setup


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

lippstuh said:


> LTE battery life is much shorter than the GSM GNex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


*If *you're using LTE..that's why I wish I'd gone GSM


----------

